# Skams



## ddemitz79 (Jun 4, 2014)

Anyone know if the Clinton river gets skams or skamania. Summer run steelhead?

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I wish!


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

North Branch possibly?


----------



## ddemitz79 (Jun 4, 2014)

Below Yates dam? I know I went fishing acouple weeks ago and at my secret hole. There were 4 big trout. All around 25 inches. On the Clinton. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ddemitz79 (Jun 4, 2014)

When do the steelhead and salmon start there fall run on the Clinton near Yates dam? 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

ddemitz79 said:


> When do the steelhead and salmon start there fall run on the Clinton near Yates dam?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


When conditions are right.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ddemitz79 (Jun 4, 2014)

About when do they usually tho. Just wondering. I pin. Do the fish get big? 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I didnt even know yates got salmon. Learn somthing new every day


----------



## ddemitz79 (Jun 4, 2014)

Haha I don't know. I just moved to the east side of the state. I've fished western Michigan near grand rapids a lot for steelhead and salmon. And am just trying to find places over here for steelhead and salmon

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Very few salmon, timing is everything. They stock like 200 or something thru a school program. I did see A few last year but I wasn't fishin, on gravel. 25" were juvenile stockers most likely, a few adult steel will find there way in the system early as late august or September, but few. The fall run can be hit and miss, expect to work hard for them! Good luck


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

With this tiny bit of rain we got today there could be a major push of skams in the system. Have a peak at your neighbors flooded yard or that dip down Woodward where it slips under I-696.


----------

